# Eat eat eat but no gain



## Mike5493 (Aug 12, 2015)

Hi guys

New to the site and the scene and in need of some help tips and advice where possible cheers.

Im 29 bout 5'4" so not very not very tall. I'm pretty active spent 9 years (out now) in the army as an infantry soldier. So lots of fitness and exercises keep me in shape such as cardio nad weights at least 3 times a week.

....but I'm eating like horse I'm skinny and just can't put the weight on I know all about the mentality of it all nd keep pushing your self but for well over year nothing is working I've eaten several whole chickens on a dailey basis, bowls of pasta, red meat, white meat genuinly a good diet with fruit and veg plus drinking lots of fluids a day (no alcohol have an intake of probably 3-5 units a month but do have the odd cigarette). Even tried living on junk food to try and calorie overdose lol but nothing the only time I put weight on is army rations. My body weight at the moment is 54.5kg never dropped lower than that but have never broke 55-55 kg either. I have thought about starting d-bol cycle to see if it will kick start my weight gain but as I said new to this looking for help.

Many thanks


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

If you arent able to put anything on naturally then anything you gain with Dbol will drop back off when you stop I'm afraid.

what is your calorie intake and do you keep a log of it?


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Eat more.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

My advice would be to start tracking your daily calorie intake with Myfitnesspal, although check the data for each food the first time you pick it, as occasionally another user has entered something daft. I'm naturally very skinny and I find this very helpful to ensure I consistently eat enough. You will probably find you are eating rather less than you think, but either way you need to be eating more than you do now.


----------



## Mike5493 (Aug 12, 2015)

Ok il give that ago and see how that works out. Is it also possible if you have an abnormal thyroid working gland that that could be a reason for an extremely high metabolism that's keeping me at the weight I am. I only ask as the doc said my thyroid seem to be abnormal but didn't divulge much more info on it.

Once again many thanks


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

> Ok il give that ago and see how that works out. Is it also possible if you have an abnormal thyroid working gland that that could be a reason for an extremely high metabolism that's keeping me at the weight I am. I only ask as the doc said my thyroid seem to be abnormal but didn't divulge much more info on it.
> 
> Once again many thanks


Yes, thyroid disorders can be a factor, but not eating enough is far more common. Track what you eat for a week and see where you're at. If you are eating loads this would be helpful information to give your GP if you go back for more info about your thyroid.


----------



## Mike5493 (Aug 12, 2015)

Ultra cheers for the help greatly appreciated.

Andy il keep that info on d-bol in mind mate cheers


----------



## dwnutritionandfitness (Aug 6, 2015)

eat more. record your weight every day. take the average at the end of the week. compare your weekly averages to discover if you are in a deficit, surplus or at maintenance.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Shakes with whey, peanut butter, bananas, full fat milk and extra virgin olive oil added will add an easy 1-1.5k calories to your daily if you find you need to add more cals easily...


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

You'll be amazed at how little you actually eat on a day to day basis.

So many people claim to eat like a horse etc and can't gain weight and then when they actually track there days cals/macros over a week then it soon becomes apparent that they don't eat as much as they thought they where doing.

Also it comes down to consistency and doing it EVERY day if you want results


----------



## mcrewe123 (Nov 18, 2012)

its small things that make the difference... with your breakfast have a few scoops of fine oats a scoop of whey and whole milk.

add olive oil to rice and pasta. gaining weight being naturally skinny i hard and i know all about it and doing it clean is near impossible.

i would start off with counting your calories and try to get the majority from good food but if you can't hit your cals that day then have a cheat, crap calories are better than none when it comes to weight gain.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

what are you eating on an average day and also if you were on rations what would you eat ?


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

> Ok il give that ago and see how that works out. Is it also possible if you have an abnormal thyroid working gland that that could be a reason for an extremely high metabolism that's keeping me at the weight I am. I only ask as the doc said my thyroid seem to be abnormal but didn't divulge much more info on it.
> 
> Once again many thanks


Just gotta track, analyse and adjust where needed mate. If you're eating 3500 calories a day and the scales haven't moved for several weeks, introduce an extra few hundred calories. The scales will start moving eventually, some of the lads on here are putting away 5000 calories day in, day out. Even if you're hyperthyroid you can still out-eat your TDEE, it's just that you're gonna have to eat a lot more than the average person.


----------



## Anthony Robert (Oct 24, 2014)

Eat everything, make sure you get some quality carbs and some quality protein, then eat everything, kebabs burgers pizza,I had chille for breakfast, actually I had it before bed also lol, I eat curry everything, i am putting a little fat on, but i am also now gaining weight, once you get to a certain size its real hard to grow!

I am 18 stone 2lb approx, I was stuck at 17 stone, GHRP-6 and CJC DAC, TB500 and peg mgf, minstrel, equipoise and sustanon replica has helped me gain that weight in the last 2 years, I am going for 19 stone then i will clean up a little but try to maintain the weight, I think that will be easier, I am 5'11" ish, 39. I eat anything and everything and I train intensely , which i think also helped a hell of a lot, shorten the rest period between sets.


----------



## Anthony Robert (Oct 24, 2014)

anyone been here there, new forum struggling for members http://muscle.church I know the owner I plug it now and then, most the members are germans trying to sell inflatable ball suits lol


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

You said you put on weight with your army diet. Can't you replicate your army diet at home?


----------



## Adam_M89 (Aug 20, 2015)

agree with others... write down everything you eat, probably be surprised what your missing out on


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

I started at 56kg at 5'11 and found it hard to gain weight. I can eat a lot more than most people before I start gaining, so I had to find my own sweet spot in terms of kcals to bulk on.

Now at 81kg I need 4000kcal/day to gain - when that stops gaining for me, I'll have to up it even further. Just find the sweet spot for your body.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

G-man99 said:


> You'll be amazed at how little you actually eat on a day to day basis.
> 
> So many people claim to eat like a horse etc and can't gain weight and then when they actually track there days cals/macros over a week then it soon becomes apparent that they don't eat as much as they thought they where doing.
> 
> Also it comes down to consistency and doing it EVERY day if you want results


This.

What some people do is eat a lot one day then not so much the next so on average they are not eating a lot.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Mike5493 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> New to the site and the scene and in need of some help tips and advice where possible cheers.
> 
> ...


You simply are not eating enough, no matter how much you say you are eating. I see it, hear it, all the time, they list their intake for the day and its equivalent to a 10 y/o girl.

Please list your daily food intake. If you do not eat the same amount regularly then there is your first problem. You need to be a calorie surplus consistently to gain weight, not just a couple of days.

Forget dbol.


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

As above really. 3 whole chickens sounds a lot and from volume of food perspective it is. But chicken is a lean meat and as a result of that not calorie dense. Most packaging nowadays has the calories on it so it's easy to keep track. If you worked it out your probably hitting around 2-2500 a day. Aim for 3k as a starter and see where you are after 4 weeks. Incidentally make sure while you are in the gym your hitting it hard with loads of weight or when the weight comes it won't be the weight you're looking for


----------

